# Ground fogger parts



## zaraspook (Oct 14, 2016)

My ground fogger broke a very small copper tube that goes through the heat element. I been looking for that part online but not able to find it.. I was wonder if anybody knows were to get one. Thanks Zaraspook


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Try a plumbing supply or auto parts place. Both carry copper tubing, according to a Google search I just ran.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

If the tube is very small, you might be able to find it at McMaster-Carr.


----------

